#ayatana 2009-06-15
<ccooke> so... is this channel still used, or has all traffic shifted to the mailing list now?
 * gus_ is wondering the same since some days ago....
<SiDi> well, not everyone in ayatana ML is idling here 24/7
<ccooke> SiDi: please don't read any negative into my question - I'm just wondering where I should be looking mostly
<SiDi> ccooke: i think irc is better suited for discussions
<SiDi> but if anything important is said here it'd be good to repeat it to the ML
<ccooke> I'd agree, but I don't see much traffic here (at least, there doesn't seem to have been any that coincides with me, which is of course Not The Same Thing.
<SiDi> I dont see anyone speaking here either to tell you the truth :)
<ccooke> ah, well. 
<ccooke> I've been away for a few days - once I've caught up, I guess I should try starting a discussion here :-)
<agateau> ccooke: lots of people from Canonical DX and Design teams are here, if you have questions, just shoot
<ccooke> agateau: I need to get caught up first :-)
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<GreySim> Maybe you guys have already seen this, and dunno if you care or not, but 100 paper cuts was covered on Ars Technica. http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/06/canonical-to-boost-ubuntu-usability-by-tackling-papercuts.ars
<tedg> GreySim: Thanks for the link.
<tedg> I do find it funny that the comments are all about how flglx sucks....  which seems relatively unrelated :)
<seg|ars> that's pretty common for discussion threads at Ars
<seg|ars> they did the same thing when I posted the article about the 10-second boot time goal for 10.04
<seg|ars> everybody wants canonical to invest in fixing their personal pet peeve. ;-)
<tedg> seg|ars: Heh, well, we'd love too.  Just too many people with pet peeves.
<seg|ars> yeah
<tedg> I'd love to see the AMD drivers open as well as the nvidia ones... hope with time.
<seg|ars> imo that's only going to happen if Linux goes mainstream. And Linux is only going to go mainstream if it's usable
<seg|ars> so I'd argue that in the long run Canonical *is* contributing to a solution to the broader problems by focusing on usability. :-)
<tedg> In many ways it's a chicken and the egg problem.  I'm hoping that the driver folks will change their story if we can get mainstream with OEMs, so that mass market users don't have to deal with the issues.
<GreySim> Oh, I didn't realize seg was IN HERE. >.<
<seg|ars> haha
<seg|ars> GreySim: thanks for linking my article. ;-)
<GreySim> seg|ars: Thanks for writing it. :D
<ivanka> seg|ars, hi
<seg|ars> hello
<seg|ars> ivanka: this is a video of the gwibber prototype: http://segphault.cixar.com/img/screenshots/applications/utilities/gwibber/v2.0-1.ogg it provides a clearer picture of how it works
<ivanka> new design is looking very good
<seg|ars> thanks. :-)
<seg|ars> there are some complex UI problems that I haven't come up with a good way to solve, like how to let the user "close" transient streams
<ivanka> I'll check the video
<ivanka> From the usability sessions I have some 'first use' feedback
<seg|ars> excellent
<ivanka> So - we were testing with people who had barely heard of linux, nevermind Ubuntu or Gwibber (just to set context)
<ivanka> I think your 'account tree' might be a great way to get people to understand what Gwibber does
<ivanka> especially if they can add the accounts through the tree...
<seg|ars> at the present time, the tree is populated based on what accounts the user has configured
<seg|ars> I wasn't going to have the tree show at all until the user set up their accounts
<ivanka> I suspected as much :-)
<ivanka> hear my rationale
<ivanka> people open Gwibber 'microblogging' - is that like twitter and stuff?
<ivanka> they go to the Gwibber menu which neither explains nor gets them started
<ivanka> In the Accounts menu they have to scroll down before they appreciate the full range of available accounts
<ivanka> before I saw your mockup I was toying with how to bring all those logos higher up in the nav
<ivanka> the tree might not be the answer but it might be a quick and easy way to provide that 'at a glance - what does this do' functionality
<seg|ars> ah I see what you are getting at
 * ivanka keeps getting interrupted by her little sister
<seg|ars> for the first run experience, what I was thinking about doing is having the tree not show and then having the icons in the main content area
<seg|ars> so there would be a short introductory message and then big icons that the use can click to set up their account for several of the services
<ivanka> would the user be able to interact with them in any way?
<ivanka> :)
<ivanka> lovely
<seg|ars> and I figure that it should only show like four or six of the most popular services that gwibber supports, not all of them
<seg|ars> because I've been hearing that some users get intimidated by the large number of services in the account creation menu
<ivanka> that sounds right and familiar to me
<seg|ars> and there could be a link that says "more services" or something that they could click to get the full list
<seg|ars> the main content area in gwibber is a webkit renderer, so that provides a lot of flexibility for presentation
<seg|ars> it's possible to do anything that can be done with a web page
<ivanka> ah - very good 
<tedg> It seems like that should be the default configuration dialog though. It seems like people would expect to be able to get back to the same configuration.
<Nafallo> hmm
<tedg> If it's a good idea, it's a good idea for every run, not just the first :)
<seg|ars> yeah, that's a good point. Maybe it could be like a "home screen" or something
<ivanka> I was about to say that we have to be careful how we connect this lovely first run to the Account menu
<Nafallo> how about putting the most common ones greyed out in the tree?
<Nafallo> and when you click them in can open a add account dialog with that service preselected.
<ivanka> Nafallo, I was thinking that before I heard about the new and improved first run - both have merit
<ivanka> I like the idea of a "home screen"
<seg|ars> I think that the home screen could potentially be a complete replacement for the account management dialog
<ivanka> yes
<Nafallo> home screen? I didn't lurk long enough to hear about that :-)
<ivanka> in testing we often see people anchor their behaviour to one "home screen" type thing
<ivanka> It would be a much nice way of doing things
<ivanka> and encourage the interaction with the content area
<seg|ars> one aesthetic issue is that we don't have high quality and visually consistent icons for all of the services
<ivanka> seg|ars, I am sure we can fix that
<seg|ars> awesome
 * tedg will make icons that will make all of the services' artists rush to replace them.
<seg|ars> haha
<ivanka> haha
<Nafallo> lol
 * Nafallo adds the trunk PPA and tries it for the first time.
<ivanka> seg|ars, on a slightly different note
<Nafallo> facebook doesn't co-op with me wanting to try it :-(
<ivanka> Have you done anything with the 'sending' text box thingy (technical term)
<seg|ars> Nafallo: facebook made some changes that broke the version in the jaunty repository. I haven't had a chance to backport the new facebook stuff yet
<seg|ars> ivanka: a gwibber contributor made a new sending textbox that is resizable and has a few other improvements
<Nafallo> seg|ars: that explains it. 404 and 503 all over the place :-)
<seg|ars> ivanka: the new input textbox is resizable and it will let you exceed the max character count but will turn red when you do
<seg|ars> I'm working on configuring it so there can be a different max character count for each service
<ivanka> seg|ars, cool - does it have feedback for 'I am sending this message, all is well'
<seg|ars> not yet
<seg|ars> do you have some ideas for that?
<ivanka> I have some ideas for what wouldn't work 
<ivanka> it can be useful to get them out of the way, I find
<seg|ars> yeah
<seg|ars> the other issue that needs to be addressed is that it needs to be clearer which services the outgoing messages are going to
<ivanka> Something as simple as hiding the text
<ivanka> yes
<seg|ars> have you ever tried right-clicking the input textbox?
<seg|ars> there are checkbox items on the context menu for toggling which services it sends to
<seg|ars> that feature generally lacks discoverability. A lot of users don't know that it exists
<seg|ars> one approach that we have considered in the past is having a toolbar with toggle buttons for each service
<ivanka> we have been thinking about this a bit too - in a different context
<ivanka> do you think toggle buttons with the logo below the text box would work?
<ivanka> Type in your message
<ivanka> hit the twitter button
<ivanka> then the Facebook button
<seg|ars> yeah
<ivanka> or the 'all' button
<seg|ars> another approach that I'm considering right now is that when you have an account selected and you are looking at a filtered stream in the tree, it will send messages to only that account
<GreySim> What about user-configurable groups with a dropdown to pick "All", just a single services, or a configured group? "Status Updates" ...or...I can't figure out other possible groups, but I'm just trying to throw out ideas.
<seg|ars> so I think that I'd do it that way when the user has selected one of those streams, and then have the toolbar at the bottom when the user is viewing the "all messages" stream
<seg|ars> GreySim: I like the idea of groups, but I think it creates too much complexity
<seg|ars> GreySim: like the way that pidgin handles custom statuses, it's just too confusing to end users
<ivanka> Remember that more people don't customise than do
<ivanka> seg|ars, I think the filtered tree stream should also work
<seg|ars> yeah
<seg|ars> I'm trying hard to make sure that the tree is completely optional and that the UI isn't too dependent on it
<seg|ars> because I think that some users might object to how much extra screen space it uses
<ivanka> you make a valid point
<ivanka> seg|ars, phone is ringing - please excuse me
<lamalex> tedg: ping
<tedg> lamalex: Hello.
<lamalex> tedg: how did you guys get around the indicator applet taking up space when no apps were running?
<tedg> lamalex: Secrets :)
<tedg> lamalex: Basically by lots of gtkrc magic.  If you look at indicator-applet you can see a large amount of GTK style strings being loaded.
<tedg> lamalex: Basically those take away all the buffering and backgrounding that normally is associated with GtkMenu and GtkMenuItem.
<lamalex> ah
<tedg> lamalex: If you want to do that, I'd just steal that code.
<lamalex> sucks that gtk makes you do all of that
<lamalex> yah, i think im going to ;)
 * Nafallo ponders why indicator-applet refuse to work on his system
#ayatana 2009-06-16
 * MacSlow -> lunch
* tedg changed the topic of #ayatana to: https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts Let's fix these small annoying bugs!
<djsiegel> mrooney: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tango-icon-theme/+bug/277309 can you take care of this in hundedpapercuts, please
<djsiegel> mrooney: you seem to me familiar with the bug
<SiDi> mrooney: i didnt manage to find you at uds !
<mrooney> SiDi: oh yeah I saw your name badge at the desk but never saw you!
<SiDi> i arrived thursday just after the photo :(
<SiDi> and i think you left friday early. and i was with the xfce people all time :p
<mrooney> SiDi: oh okay, I left saturday afternoon
<SiDi> crap :|
<SiDi> and you were at the karaoke too ? :o
<mrooney> djsiegel: hm I don't even think that dialog is exposed anymore is it? I don't know how to get to it, my comment indicates I thought the bug was fixed
<mrooney> SiDi: I was!
<SiDi> mrooney: damn, epic failure then cause i was there too.
<mrooney> SiDi: alas! there is always next UDS though
<SiDi> (btw they didnt have any necklaces so i never wore my badge :X which i now use as a bookmark for my books :p)
<SiDi> Yeh
#ayatana 2009-06-17
<mrooney> Hello dear paper cutters, is anyone able to add me as a member of the project? I'm a BugControl and Ubuntu member and am helping out with the triaging but I can't mark as Triaged or set an Importance without being a member or having some sort of affiliation with the project it appears.
<SiDi> yay, i managed to get two sync notifications at the same time :|
<SiDi> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7678/capture4n.png
<SiDi> MacSlow: do you know if there is a bug report for this case yet ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, OMG *sigh*
<MacSlow> SiDi, that's new... I can't recall a bug-report stating this 
<SiDi> I know how to reproduce it though :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, yes please do file that on lp against notify-osd (and probably gnome-settings-daemon)
<SiDi> I trigerred a sync notification when an async one was fading out already, and then trigerred another sync which went to its free slot
<SiDi> Its my own daemon, not g-s-d, though :p
<MacSlow> SiDi, if you can deterministically reproduce it even better
<MacSlow> SiDi, very often I can reproduce some bugs people report on my own systems.. makes debugging hard
<SiDi> can't, you mean ?
<MacSlow> yeah can't
<MacSlow> still earyl in the morning
<SiDi> :D
<MacSlow> what I don't understand is that, the new sync. notification is not just replacing the contents of the older sync. one
<MacSlow> but created a new bubble
<SiDi> btw, is it possible to add some code in notify-osd for xfce panels support ? At the moment it just puts the bubbles in the top-right without checking their height
<MacSlow> that's super odd
<MacSlow> SiDi, if xfce does advertise it's size like gnome-panel does it should work
<SiDi> i'll have a look at the code then and see whats wrong ther
<SiDi> +e
<MacSlow> one issue atm is the time when *-panel and notify-osd start upon session initialization after a user logged in 
<MacSlow> if notify-osd gets started before the panel the information about its sizing is lacking an thus notify-osd places bubbles as if no panel was present
<SiDi> Oh, that may be a recurrent problem with xfce then. Cause the session is _very_ long to start (fixed upstream though)
<SiDi> MacSlow: when you check if there already is a synchronous notification, you check on the top location first, and then on the bottom one ?
<MacSlow> hey njpatel 
<MacSlow> SiDi, gee... do you have a script for this bug?
<njpatel> MacSlow: morning dude
<MacSlow> SiDi, I can't reproduce this manually or with some of the examples from notify-osd
 * njpatel realises there a way too many people here whose name begins with 'ma'
<njpatel> MacSlow: thanks for the code, I'll test it out as soon as I can :)
<njpatel> MacSlow: and I just realised that it's not code, but api :D
<njpatel> that proves that I'm just waking up :)
<MacSlow> njpatel, sorry it's taking so long... but well *sigh*
<MacSlow> njpatel, sticking to the high standards this time around in the cycle isn't make me work faster
<SiDi> MacSlow: i dont have a script :/ But i got it three times manually
<njpatel> MacSlow: np, the api should be a drop-in replacement for the current code
<SiDi> MacSlow: want me to record it in a vid ?
<MacSlow> njpatel, what I presented there is just for internal use in notify-osd mainly... can of course be used else where
<njpatel> MacSlow: we need an effects library ;-)
<njpatel> with some useful cairo bling in it, maybe eggtimeline too
<MacSlow> njpatel, for a proper cairo integration it'll look different... I already have some ideas that should be welcomed by cairo upstream... but then I'll not ahve the time to do the implementation for that :/
 * MacSlow a call right now
<SiDi> MacSlow: http://filebin.ca/vwfana/out-2.ogv | attaching to my bug report
<SiDi> MacSlow: 	if (g_strcmp0 (class_hints.res_name, "gnome-panel"))     goto failed; <- wont be helpful for xfce panels support :|
<SiDi> Why do i need Mono to build notify-osd ?
<lamalex> because MS wants your soullll
<njpatel> SiDi: you don't
<SiDi> njpatel: it actually requires mono-gmcs for compiling some of the examples. Which i rm'd afterwards.
<njpatel> SiDi: ah right, but there isn't a build-depends on mono
<SiDi> nop
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<popey> if I have a bug to nominate for papercuts, how does one do that?
<SiDi> "Also affects project"
<SiDi> theres such a link in the launchpad bugs interface
<popey> ok, and then what?
<SiDi> and then use the search form to find the name of  hundredpapercuts
<popey> the UI doesn't make that obvious, i have two fields, 3 radio buttons, none that are search
<popey> one asks for a url, the other an email address
<popey> ahh, choose other project. thanks!
<danrabbit> djsiegel, I've got a papercut for you
<mrooney> danrabbit: that sounds kind of like a threat out of context
<danrabbit> LOL
<danrabbit> Well, I was just doing some icons when I noticed some magic before my eyes
<danrabbit> I have long waited for the day when nautilus would use custom icons for some of the default folders in ~/
<danrabbit> However
<danrabbit> They forgot downloads :(
<danrabbit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/388570
#ayatana 2009-06-18
<mrooney> djsiegel_: ping a ling
<djsiegel_> mrooney: hello
<mrooney> djsiegel_: do you know if it is possible/desirable to make me some sort of papercut member so I can mark papercut tasks as Triaged and perhaps attempt to assign Importance?
<djsiegel_> mrooney: that won't be possible, "not trivially fixable" :)
<djsiegel_> but you have a great point
<djsiegel_> we need to have a membership approval for ayatana
<djsiegel_> ayatana will have usability bugs filed against it
<djsiegel_> and we will need to give active ayatana contributors some sort of elevated authority on bugs, at least
<mrooney> well you could use an existing group like bugcontrol
<djsiegel_> I don't know anything about that.
<djsiegel_> I think we are ok though.
<mrooney> oh BugControl is the group in Launchpad that has permissions to set Triaged and Importance in Ubuntu
<djsiegel_> The best way you can help right now is marking invalid and triage
<djsiegel_> we are going to cut a set of 10 papercuts (actually, we have 10 triaged now)
<djsiegel_> and simulate the entire project workflow with them over the next week
<mrooney> well I can't set as "Triaged" without being a member
<djsiegel_> yeah, I know
<mrooney> I can triage in the non literal sense of course
<djsiegel_> one sec
<mrooney> if you were to make BugControl as a team a member, I think it would logically work out as it is an Ubuntu project
<mrooney> you could talk to bdmurray in #ubuntu-bugs he is probably wise in all these ways
<djsiegel_> we use the team for other privileges 
<djsiegel_> we can't do that
<djsiegel_> but I did ask beuno to come in here and chat with you about your ideas
<djsiegel_> he is the launchpad workflow expert and design team member
<djsiegel_> speak of the devil
<ScottK> It'd be nice if there were a way to have stuff that gets nominated to be a papercut and then marked invalid not dump stuff into the inbox of everyone who's subscribed to the bug.
<djsiegel_> ScottK: filter it :)
<beuno> so
<beuno> one way to do the "nomination" workflow
<beuno> is using series
<beuno> and people propose them for the series
<beuno> and we approve/decline
<djsiegel_> mrooney: we kind of want everyone to generate a continuous stream of paper cuts, and our team will just pick 100 each cycle
<djsiegel_> or it could be first come, first served
<djsiegel_> each time we get 100, we say "we have our 100"
<djsiegel_> and then swap them out if they fail
<djsiegel_> but I don't think our current definition of paper cut is sustainable
<djsiegel_> we may need to open it up to included apps more
<djsiegel_> but it's appropriate that this first round focuses on the space between apps
<djsiegel_> but I have been working way too long, need to get some exercise
<djsiegel_> see you, mrooney, beuno, ScottK 
<mrooney> haha, see you later
<mrooney> beuno: I was just suggesting that it might be useful to the project if some larger, trusted group of people (like BugControl or ubuntu members) could mark paper cut tasks as Triaged and set Importance
<beuno> mrooney, that may be a good idea, although it's hard because it opens the door for even more discussions
<mrooney> beuno: oh, what sorts of discussions?
<beuno> mrooney, which ones are or aren't a papercut, and which ones make the cut or not
<beuno> since it has a hard limit
<beuno> there will be hard decisions to be made
<mrooney> beuno: that is true, though having people allowed to Triage and potentially set importance doesn't make more tasks, anyone can open the tasks. I am not sure how this would affect those decisions
<mrooney> which ones are or aren't a papercut can already be changed by anyone via the Invalid and Confirmed status
<beuno> mrooney, I will look into it
<beuno> it sounds like a good idea
<micahg> Would auto selecting the fastest mirror be a good papercut?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<SiDi> The people who often are on #ayatana will have noticed that MacSlow seems to eat everyday :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, surprised?
<lamalex> it's reassuring that our devs are getting the nutrition they need
<SiDi> Indeed.
<SiDi> We should put a "We feed our developers" in the release notes of Karmic
<lamalex> well really he feeds himself
<lamalex> we dont want to take that away from him
<MacSlow> IHateGimp why oh why?
<MacSlow> poor wilbur
<IHateGimp> MacSlow: cause i suffer from its interface
<IHateGimp> it would require a billion paper cuts ! Currently trying to figure how to have a gradient with 3 damn colours
<MacSlow> sounds more like you should be working in inkscape... no?
<IHateGimp> No, it's not gonna be vectorial
<IHateGimp> But i seriously prefer Inkscape :)
<mrooney> haha
<IHateGimp> meh, mrooney 
<SiDi> so far noone could tell me about the 3 colours gradient...
<artir> it's not possible
<artir> gimp just supports 2 color gradient
<artir> (plus the predefined ones)
<SiDi> artir: you must be kidding :|
<artir> as far as i know, you can't
<artir> maybe with a plugin
<artir> http://community.livejournal.com/gradiental/5791.html
<artir> here it's the tutorial
<artir> but u are better with inkscape
<SiDi> oh crap
<SiDi> im so gonna buy a new photoshop license
<artir> XD
<djsiegel> rickspencer3-afk: you around?
<rickspencer3-afk> djsiegel: just got back to my desk
<rickspencer3-afk> 'sup?
<djsiegel> hey rickspencer3
#ayatana 2009-06-19
<MacSlow> Greetings everyone!
<SiDi> hi
<macvr> hi... does anyone know what a bug state is , when it is "TRIAGED"?
<macvr> is it under-consideration or being worked upon?
<SiDi> it means it has enough information for devs to take care of
<SiDi> it's identified and fixable, just needs some developer love
<macvr> ah...
<macvr> SiDi: because of you now MacSlow aint notifying when he is out for lunch! :P
<SiDi> he's out of food maybe :o
<SiDi> filling a critical bug against the lack of food in #ayatana, brb
<macvr> :P
<MacSlow> macvr, I will after the screencast of the day :)
<MacSlow> http://macslow.net/clips/correct-throbbing-debug-bar-proximity-fade.ogv
<macvr> ah , was just about to request the link :)
<SiDi> blue icon ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, there is not blue icon
<MacSlow> SiDi, if you refer to the top
<SiDi> i meant the volume muted icon
<SiDi> its blue instead of red
<SiDi> damn, looks sexy with compiz
<MacSlow> that's the "help us debug wrongly tagged notification-urgency-levels"-bar
<SiDi> i wish there was a way to get compiz + xfwm :|
<MacSlow> SiDi, it's red not blue
<SiDi> MacSlow: i mean (but maybe my player screws colours) that the notification-audio-mute icon is white n blue instead of white n red
<macvr> SiDi: is color blind :P
<SiDi> that'd be worrying for someone always in #ubuntu-artwork
<macvr> MacSlow: is there anyway to have bold letters in the second[body] line?
<SiDi> no :)
<SiDi> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/443/capture1t.png
<SiDi> Is that _red_ ?
<MacSlow> macvr, no
<MacSlow> macvr, no formatting in body-text
<macvr> MacSlow:  are you having plans for allowing formatting?
<MacSlow> SiDi, gee your mplayer looks f**ked up
<macvr> SiDi: all the colors are messed up!
<SiDi> its Totem
<SiDi> i got the same when watching in FF
<SiDi> i suggest you check your ogg :|
<macvr> the top bar is actually blue!
<MacSlow> macvr, no... the design-decision in terms of visual guidelines says no to formatting in the body-text
<MacSlow> macvr, "less is more" :)
<macvr> MacSlow: i understand that... but there is a problem when allowing mails notifications via notify-osd...
<SiDi> macvr: thats why you should use indicator-applet instead :]
<macvr> other than the top line... rest ends up looking line a paragrapg
<macvr> SiDi: thunderbird, not yet supported!
<MacSlow> macvr, according to the jaunty-notification guidelines, apps wanting to seamlessly (also visually) integrate should step back from doing any too funky stuff with text-layout and formatting
<SiDi> code it then
<SiDi> ffs :p
<MacSlow> macvr, you can always hack it if you want
<MacSlow> macvr, it's opensource you know :)
<macvr> MacSlow: i tried looking into it..  
<SiDi> i think macvr is not much of a dev :p
<MacSlow> macvr, you do know these resources here? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<macvr> MacSlow: but not doing it with formatting , looks bad for the mail notifications alone... anyway... its just me i guess!
<SiDi> MacSlow: when will indicator applet guidelines be available btw ?
<MacSlow> macvr, well don't forget notifications are not meant to present "essays" of text to the use :)
<macvr> MacSlow: i have seen the guidelines already... but thought that mail could be allowed this...
<MacSlow> SiDi, I can't tell... I'm not involved in that effort
<SiDi> macvr: if thunderbird is kept for karmic and if xfce-indicator-applet behaves nicely, i might try to code a thunderbird plugin :P
<SiDi> but thats very hypothetical
<SiDi> (kept in xubuntu *)
<MacSlow> gee... NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines needs updates badly *sigh*
<SiDi> I think i once sent you a mail about it, MacSlow 
<macvr> MacSlow: oh pls... thunderbird plugin :
<SiDi> like a few months ago :D
<SiDi> macvr: Canonical doesnt provide support for Thunderbird :)
<macvr> MacSlow:  its not essays, the problem arises when several mails arrive... then all the mails subjects look line a paragraph... its not able to set the lines apart...
 * MacSlow dodges that elegantly by ... -> lunch
<macvr> MacSlow: or it there a way to and line spaces?
<SiDi> macvr: yes
<macvr> how?
<SiDi> Just actually insert a line :)
<macvr> SiDi: 
<macvr> !
<SiDi> seriously
<SiDi> if you have a \n in the string you send, it'll turn into a line
<SiDi> (in c, of course, not with notify-send)
<macvr> i tried editing the thunderbird xpi... 
<macvr> i meant adding a blank line 
<macvr> the /n
<MacSlow> macvr, bzr branch lp:notify-osd ; cd notify-osd/examples; there look at hm... icon-summay-body.py
<macvr> MacSlow: thanx..
<SiDi> a \n, not a /n
<SiDi> MacSlow: btw is there a way in ./configure to explicitely say i dont wanna build the examples' exes ?
<SiDi> Each time it cries about the fact i dont have gmcs
<MacSlow> SiDi, no... not atm... I need to fix that though
<SiDi> okies
<macvr> SiDi: that was my typo...!
<macvr> SiDi: could you have a look at this? > http://filebin.ca/complete.php?id=4a3b78fcd2fc6 this is from the thunderbird xpi ... i had this tweaked , but i want to add a blank line after every subject...
<seele> how do i assign stuff to hundredpapercuts?
<seele> when i got to a bug page and click on Choose for Assigned to, the project doesnt show up when i search for it
<SiDi> Also affects project
<SiDi> make sure its a paper cut, too
<seele> heh
<seele> thanks for the info
#ayatana 2009-06-21
<lucazade> hi all
<magcius> hi lucazade 
#ayatana 2010-06-21
<shoonya> kklimonda: are you there ?
<htorque> oops, sorry to everyone subscribed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu - i just realized i spammed you with my many edits
<shoonya> trying to compile appmenu-gtk, failing when i run make
<shoonya> it is looking for ubuntumenuproxy.h file
<shoonya> which package provides this file
<seb128> gtk
<seb128> it's a gtk change, it has not been accepted upstream but it's in the maverick gtk version and the lucid ppa one
<shoonya> thanks
<kenvandine> hyperair, ping
<hyperair> kenvandine: pong
<kenvandine> hyperair, i am working on libappindicator0.1-cil
<hyperair> oh cool
<kenvandine> i got the provides working in the package
<kenvandine> but tomboy and banshee still complain
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/453016/
<kenvandine> gacutil -l lists both assembly versions
<hyperair> well that's weird.
 * hyperair attempts to call directhex into this channel
<kenvandine> appindicator-sharp, Version=0.1.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=bcae265d1c7ab4c2
<kenvandine> policy.0.0.appindicator-sharp, Version=0.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=bcae265d1c7ab4c2
<hyperair> kenvandine: can you pastebin the policy file?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/453022/
<kenvandine> could it be oldversion?
<kenvandine> 0.0-0.1 seems wrong
<hyperair> try making it 0.0.0.0-0.1.0.0
 * kenvandine knows nothing about those files
<kenvandine> and new version 0.1?
<kenvandine> or 0.1.0.0
<hyperair> 0.1.0.0
<kenvandine> ok
<hyperair> you'll have to recompile the policy dll
<hyperair> and re-gac it (best you remove it first, i don't know what happens if you try to override it)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that did it!
<kenvandine> thx
<hyperair> kenvandine: good to hear. when will the fix be uploaded?
<kenvandine> hopefully this afternoon
<kenvandine> doing another end to end test here 
<hyperair> cool
 * hyperair is waiting to upload banshee-community-extensions
<hyperair> kenvandine: by the way, when is indicator-application entering Debian?
<kenvandine> hyperair, i didn't realize it wasn't... 
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<hyperair> rmadison says no
<tedg> hyperair, Not sure -- there's a group pkg-ayatana that's packaging stuff for Debian.
<tedg> hyperair, They've done about 5 of the packages so far.
<hyperair> oh, that's cool.
#ayatana 2010-06-22
<qense> good afternoon
#ayatana 2010-06-23
<wers> hello everyone :)
<qense> good afternoon
<jcastro> anyone running up-to-date unity and want to confirm something for me?
<seb128> jcastro, if you ask you might get a reply
<seb128> jcastro, but usually nobody replies to "can I ask" questions
<jcastro> I found someone. :)
<jcastro> but yeah
#ayatana 2010-06-24
<jcastro> hi!
<LoverBoyV> Hello!
<jcastro> LoverBoyV: ok, so ....
<Sebas310> Hi!
<jcastro> I see the ppa is there
<jcastro> you just don't have anything in it
<jcastro> have you made a source package?
<Sebas310> jcastro: being a tar.gz?
<jcastro> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage 
<jcastro> you start with a tar.gz
<jcastro> who made the .deb on the existing site?
<LoverBoyV> sebas
<jcastro> ok
<Sebas310> I did
<Sebas310> Using Giftwrap
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> so you don't have like, .changes files, .dsc's or anything like that?
<Sebas310> no
<jcastro> did the tool spit out anything like a debian directory or anything like that?
<Sebas310> actually, I do
<Sebas310> I'm sorry
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> hmmm
<Sebas310> ?
<jcastro> if we used quickly we could have a ppa by now!
<jcastro> sorry, just trying to dig around
<LoverBoyV> lol
<Sebas310> Is there a quickly template that doesn't have glade stuff in it?
<Sebas310> because that's what my problem was with it
<jcastro> I am not sure
<Sebas310> ok
<jcastro> this is my first time helping a brand new project that just started
<jcastro> let's do this (since I have to go to bed soon)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python 
<jcastro> these are the bits on how to package it properly
<Sebas310> ok
<jcastro> tomorrow I will try to help find you guys someone with more packaging experience than me to get you sorted
<Sebas310> ok
<Sebas310> thank you very much
<jcastro> perhaps maybe lurk in #quickly
<jcastro> and see if they can help
<LoverBoyV> Yes, thank you
<Sebas310> ok!
<Sebas310> thanks!
<LoverBoyV> ok
<jcastro> I know they have this thing where it's like one command
<jcastro> and it automagically packages everything
<Sebas310> yeah
<LoverBoyV> lol
<LoverBoyV> cools
<Sebas310> I tried it
<jcastro> once we get the packaging fixed it will be easy
<jcastro> we'll just put it in bzr next to trunk
<jcastro> and then when daily builds land you'll be rocking
<LoverBoyV> cools
<jcastro> have you guys talked to anyone about translations and all that kind of stuff?
<Sebas310> no
<LoverBoyV> nope
<jcastro> ok I'll hit that up tomorrow too
<LoverBoyV> someone asked on omg! but i had no answer for them
<jcastro> what timezone are you guys in?
<Sebas310> I've been working mainly on the creation (it's one week old today)
<Sebas310> EST
<ShroudedCloud> GMT -5 &-6
<LoverBoyV> Central
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so you guys follow the quickly ideas and I'll sort our the infrastructure bits?
<LoverBoyV> Sure.
<Sebas310> ok
<jcastro> if we can just have this be a quickly app then that would solve a bunch of problems, but people way smarter than me can answer those questions for you
<Sebas310> I may just move the whole project to quickly
<jcastro> that way it'll be easier to just pipeline it into the software center, etc. and all sorts of other goodies
<Sebas310> ok
<LoverBoyV> Nice.
<jcastro> yeah, quickly was made for things like this
<jcastro> ok I'm off to bed, I log irc so feel free to mail me or leave me questions
<Sebas310> ok
<LoverBoyV> ok
<Sebas310> thank you so much
<jcastro> I'll holler at you tomorrow and see what I can scrape up for you
<jcastro> thank YOU for making the indicator
<jcastro> (this will be awesome)
<Sebas310> that's the plan
<jcastro> oh
<Sebas310> ?
<jcastro> I think the channel for app devs is #ubuntu-app-dev
<jcastro> let me double check
<jcastro> #ubuntu-app-devel
<jcastro> that's where you should find some expertise on this
<Sebas310> ok
<Sebas310> thank you!
<jcastro> ok, have a good night!
<jcastro> thanks!
<Sebas310> you too!
<Sebas310> than you!
<LoverBoyV> Thanks
 * thorwil wonders about vish's double post
<vish> thorwil: hmm , yeah , i'm having some trouble with my mails :/  i dont seem to be getting them back.. sorta confusing me :(
<atrus> with the new indicator-datetime indicator, is there a way to define what application opens when I select "open calendar"?
<atrus> it'd also be really nice to have the clock indicator on the other side of the applet... so the panel is like: "[notifcation applet][indicator-icons, clock][me-menu]" instead of [notifcation applet][clock, indicator-icons][me-menu]"
<Sebas310> Is it possible to add a label to a applet?
<vish> Sebas310: you mean next to the icon?
<Sebas310> yes
<vish> tedg: ^
<vish> atrus: poke Sebas310 to define the position ;)
<Sebas310> I'm using python to program it
<Sebas310> and is there actual documentation on the Application Indicators for python?
<vish> Sebas310: maybe have a look at how memenu does it? it has text+icon
<tedg> Sebas310, There isn't a way to do that currently, but we plan on adding it in the Maverick cycle.
<Sebas310> ah, ok
<Sebas310> tedg: Thank you very much
#ayatana 2010-06-25
<mpt> vish, just reported bug 598478 as a FTDAU :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 598478 in artha (Ubuntu) "artha doesn't do anything (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598478
<nigelb> mpt: you folks want to do a session at dev week about papercuts?
<nigelb> vish could probably do one *grin* :)
<vish> mpt: awesome thanks! :)
<mpt> nigelb, yes, that sounds like a job for vish :-)
<vish>  hmm ..
<dinth> hello. i want to compile indicator-application bzr version on Archlinux
<dinth> unfortunatelly i get error when compiling ... http://pastebin.com/BfdFWcad
<dinth> so i have question... what is libappindicator-api.raw.pre file and from where should it come
<dinth> and if there is any way to compile indicator-applications without mono bindings
<vish> nigelb: iirc david did one already , if i get his slides maybe ;p
<LucidFox> People actually talk on this channel? o_O
<vish> LucidFox: nope ;)
<LucidFox> So, while I'm here, I guess I might as well ask about my Liferea messaging indicator patch...
<RoNin___> Hi
 * LucidFox waves
<RoNin___>  I'm looking for a user interface designer. I was thinking if approaching the designers behind ubuntu
<RoNin___> It's for a position in central London, is anyone interested?
<RoNin___> Anyone
#ayatana 2010-06-26
<dinth> hello. ive compiled ayatana project on Archlinux. unfortunatelly indicator-application doesnt work properly...
<dinth> only dropbox unstable uses appindicator, other packages like transmission (2.0.0 version, so it should have appindicator support upstream) are in old system bar
<dinth> maybe i should make some .desktop files somewhere? but where ?
<kklimonda> dinth: applications has to be recompiled with patches (or flags enabled) to make them use appindicator
<dinth> kklimonda: i know, but i have transmission 2.0, which should have already patch integrated upstream ? am i right ?
<kklimonda> yes, but it has to be enabled at the compilation time
<dinth> aahhh thanks :)
<dinth> i didnt know
#ayatana 2010-06-27
<dinth> is rhythmbox in Ubuntu patched (or have some plugin) to support indicator-sound ?
<dinth> or indicator-sound controls rhythmbox on its own ?
<dinth> also i want to announce that im porting Ayatana to Archlinux - maybe somebody here will be intrested. here is official thread: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=780532
<ShroudedCloud> Anyone here to ask a quick question about a bug with Empathy/Notifications?
#ayatana 2011-06-20
<codebrainz> hi.  I just add libappindicator support to this little program i wrote.  is it possible that appindicator is stealing the 'query-tooltip' signals on the menu items in its menu?
<didrocks> good morning
<fta2> hi, is anyone working on the unity_support_test crash in oneiric /w nvidia? http://paste.ubuntu.com/629712/
<hicham> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hicham
<czajkowski> alejandra: you free ?
<alejandra> czajkowski, hi laura!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> alejandra: are you free at some point for a short pm ? whenever not urgent
<alejandra> czajkowski, have ten mins before my next meeting if that's enough?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :D
<andyrock> jaytaoko, around?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: : hello
<andyrock> jaytaoko, hello
<andyrock> jaytaoko, my friend get an error when he tries to compile and build nux
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok, can I see the error?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, yup... just a moment
<andyrock> make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/home/andrea/nux/NuxGraphics"
<andyrock> CXXLD libnux-graphics-0.9.la
<andyrock> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<andyrock> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<andyrock> make[1]: *** [libnux-graphics-0.9.la] Errore 1
<andyrock> make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/home/andrea/nux/NuxGraphics"
<andyrock> make: *** [install-recursive] Errore 1
<andyrock> ------------------
<andyrock> in /usr/lib he has libGL.so
<jaytaoko> andyrock: looks like the compiler can't find the opengl libs on the system
<andyrock> jaytaoko, but in /usr/lib he has libGL.so :(
<jaytaoko> andyrock: could be a path issue. Has he done anything special with regard to the library path on his system recently?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, let me ask him...
<jaytaoko> andyrock: also, his he on Natty or Oneiric?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, first question: no
<andyrock> jaytaoko, natty
<jaytaoko> andyrock: what driver is he using?
<jaytaoko> andyrock:
<jaytaoko> andyrock: has he been changing drivers lately?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, he as a ati... i think 11.6
<andyrock> jaytaoko, yes he changed it lately
<jaytaoko> andyrock: the fglrx driver or the radeon one
<andyrock> jaytaoko, fglrx
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I propose that he removes the fglrx driver and then try to compile nux. He i will be using the radeon open source driver.
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I would like to know if nux compiles with the Open source driver. Then he can reinstall fglrx and try to compile nux again.
<andyrock> jaytaoko, ok thx
<jaytaoko> andyrock: no problem. let me know how it goes
<hicham> didrocks: will next unity release support gtk3 ?
<didrocks> hicham: it should, yeah
<hicham> didrocks: thanks
<jcastro> lamalex: who's been churning through the new bug queue?
<lamalex> HarryHaaren
<lamalex> doing a killer freaking job
<jcastro> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jcastro> look at the yellow line, something fierce
<jcastro> HarryHaaren: you're awesome.
<lamalex> EFFIN A DUDE
<lamalex> HarryHaaren, you are an animal
<HarryHaaren> Cheers guys, looking forward to eating some more bugs :D
<jcastro> yes, now double up the Fix Released line and then you'd be a rockstar. :p
<czajkowski> HarryHaaren: well done!
<jcastro> njpatel: what does "Add back support for all the features of the systray" mean?
<njpatel> jcastro, that it works like natty, but with gtk3
<njpatel> also, stop reading my commit messages
<njpatel> they no for you
<andyrock> we have "Safely Remove", should it be "Safely remove"?
<andyrock> like "Keep in Launcher" => "Keep in launcher"
<andyrock> in unity sidebar we show only 'mounts' that have a 'volume'... but there are 'mounts' that have not a 'volume'
<andyrock> what about adding support to them?
<andyrock> jcastro, can i talk you about a weird bug?
 * andyrock about a unity weird bug
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/799890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 799890 in unity (Ubuntu) "In Unity the distinction between GVolume, GDrive and GMount is a bit confusing." [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> i have to add ayatana-desing?
<andyrock> JohnLea, around?
<Guest0> Hi! I have a two problems with a lens I'm working on. First, I cannot get it to load correctly when a user logs on. It loads when you run setsid unity but not when you log on.
<Guest0> It load the .place file correctly as the icon appears in the launcher.
<Guest0> But it does not seem to connect with the deamon.
<Guest0> Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<Hobart> smspillaz -> Got a moment?
<Hobart> Trying to determine if my problem is accurately described as bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/795048 ... (on Natty, trying to use GIMP with Unity as the WM, the font choice dropdown with the text tool gets one of the "overlay ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 795048 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity window decorator needs to support different metacity frame types" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hobart> ... scrollbars", but if you try to use it the dropdown immediately closes, leaving you to only use keyboard to make your font choice)
<thumper> Hobart: smspillaz has exams :) and is in Perth so won't be up yet
<Hobart> ah.
<Hobart> Do any of the rest of the team have an opinion on if that problem is adequately already "reported" by that bug? :)
<thumper> Hobart: I think that should be ok, I'm sure sam will ask questions if he needs clarification
<Hobart> I didn't file it, sam did and then took it himself
<Hobart> in fact I'd suggest that if that /is/ appropriate it be edited so people with my problem don't submit dupes :)
#ayatana 2011-06-21
<ispiked> recently got an apple magic touchpad. I want to disable the 3-finger tap = love handles feature of unity, but there doesn't appear to be a way
<ispiked> I can disable the unity MT grab handles plugin in ccsm, but this doesn't appear to have an effect
<ispiked> I was looking at this code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/src/GestureEngine.cpp
<ispiked> it appears to be always on with unity... like there's no config setting...
<ispiked> like I would have to recompile a new version to disable it
<ispiked> yes / no?
<hicham> there is a patch for that
<hicham> but I don't know if it applies to latest unity version
<ispiked> I'm running 11.04
<ispiked> hicham: do you have details on the patch?
<ispiked> maybe someone did a ppa with it? *crosses fingers*
<hicham> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/780028
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 780028 in unity (Ubuntu) "Please allow building without utouch" [Undecided,New]
<ispiked> hicham: oh, you must be the author :)
<ispiked> hicham: thank you. will see have a go at building stuff later
<hicham> yw
<codebrainz> hi.  does appindicator prevent it's menu's items from receiving the "query-tooltip" signal?
<codebrainz> is there any libappindicator devs hangin out here?
<codebrainz> oh well.  If anyone happens to have any clue about libappindicator menu signals, I've posted a test case here: https://gist.github.com/1036910
<smspillaz> thumper: actually, I think I've fixed this already
<thumper> smspillaz: even better
<smspillaz> thumper: the one that Hobart reported is a different issue though
<didrocks> good morning
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> is a DX designer around?
<andyrock_> didrocks, can you look to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/799890
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 799890 in unity (Ubuntu) "In Unity the distinction between GVolume, GDrive and GMount is a bit confusing." [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> hey andyrock_
<didrocks> how are you?
<andyrock_> didrocks, fine thx!
<andyrock_> what about you?
<didrocks> andyrock: I'm fine thanks :)
<didrocks> andyrock: so yeah, agree on the issue, but a designer should answer to that one
<didrocks> andyrock: you should put the unity upstream and downstream task incomplete btw as long as there is no ayatana-design answer
<andyrock> didrocks, i have to change the status to icomplete?
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, as we can't work on the unity side as long as design didn't answer
<didrocks> andyrock: then, when design will answer, my script will do the right thing depending on the status
<andyrock> didrocks, ok... i am going to add a need-desing tag to
<didrocks> either revert to triaged
<didrocks> andyrock: no need for a tag, the ayatana-design task should be sufficient
<andyrock> didrocks, ok thx
<andyrock> another thing... some titles here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~unity-community-hackers are not properly...
<JohnLea> andyrock; ping
<andyrock> JohnLea, pong
<andyrock> JohnLea, you disappeared? :)
<JohnLea> andyrock; hyia
<andyrock> JohnLea, you ping me right'
<andyrock> ?
<JohnLea> andyrock; you were looking for me earlier?
<andyrock> oh i need a designer yes...
<andyrock> if you have a moment can you look into this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/799890)?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 799890 in unity (Ubuntu) "In Unity the distinction between GVolume, GDrive and GMount is a bit confusing." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^^^
<JohnLea> andyrock; thanks for the bug.  It looks like the question is a) do we represent each GVolume independently in the launcher if they belong to the same GDrive or b) do we only represent GDrives in the Launcher, and if the GDrive has multiple GVolumes, represent them inside the root of the GDrive.  Instinctively I prefer option A, and when we have to work around the issues of eject on either GVolume ejecting the GDrive and all other GVolumes on the same drive.
<JohnLea>  What are your thoughts/
<JohnLea> then ^
<andyrock> i prefer A too...
<andyrock> JohnLea: we show eject, etc. only if the GDrive is removable and it have just one GVolume
<andyrock> the solution b is a bit difficult since GVolume can have no GDrive
<JohnLea> andyrock; I agree
<andyrock> JohnLea, can you update the bug so?
<JohnLea> andyrock; could you amend the bug report with your "Desired solution:" underneath the description you have written and I'll review and signoff
<JohnLea> andyrock; I was just asking the same ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, Ok...
<JohnLea> andyrock; thx!
<andyrock> JohnLea, done
<JohnLea> andyrock; in your solution, how would you eject a GDrive when it had multiple GVolumes, if only the GVolumes are represented in the Launcher, and they don't contain an eject option?
<JohnLea> How about: "- We represent each GVolume independently in the launcher if they belong to the same GDrive,
<JohnLea> - The quicklist for each volume contains an "Eject parent drive" and/or "Safely Remove parent drive" option."
<andyrock> JohnLea, ok but are so long! :)
<andyrock> in this case we should only change the label :)
<JohnLea> andyrock; I've updated the bug
<JohnLea> andyrock, thx!
<andyrock> JohnLea, thx also
<andyrock> JohnLea, about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/764641
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 764641 in unity "Dash - dragging a file outside of the Desktop Dash should close the Dash" [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> for dash you mean "lense" right?
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes
<andyrock> JohnLea, what about if we have a full screen (or netbook) dash?
<JohnLea> andyrock; if you are in a netbook you are a lot less likely to have many window open.  Also you can also drag and drop to any window via the Launcher spread (when we have all the bugs with this fixed)
<JohnLea> andyrock; this is a handy shortcut
<JohnLea> andyrock; so drag item to Launcher icon, all windows of the app spread, you can then drop the file on any window in the spread
<andyrock> JohnLea, i did not understand. Now the dash disappear as soon as the start drag...
<andyrock> JohnLea, maybe i did not understand the bug
<JohnLea> andyrock; I was describing how you can drag and drop an item from the dash to any application or open window when using a netbook.  This isn't the focus of this bug report though
<JohnLea> andyrock; the reason the dash currently disappears as soon as you start a drag is that we ran out of time to build the correct functionality in the Natty cycle; it was not trivial to implement and there were higher priority issues
<andyrock> JohnLea, so dnd from a full screen dash will not be possibile... in other words :)
<JohnLea> andyrock; dnd from the full screen Dash will be possible via the Launcher in full screen mode (but not via the desktop)
<JohnLea> andyrock; it is just that the dragging via Launcher works very well when on a small screen, and dragging via the desktop works badly in a small screen context.  If you want to say open a .png from the Dash in say Firefox, you will only need to drag and drop the .png file on to the Firefox icon in the Launcher.  If you want to drop the .png file in a specific Firefox window you will drag of the the firefox launcher icon, a spread will appear and you will drop
<JohnLea>  on the desired window
<andyrock> JohnLea, ok... this let me think that yuo want to use in other way the dnd within the border of the dash... :)
<andyrock> JohnLea, ok now i understand! :)
<kennydude> Hi. is there anyone here who can review branches to merge?
<andyrock> njpatel, about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100
<andyrock> njpatel, the work is almost finished
<njpatel> andyrock, nice!
<andyrock> njpatel, tested (no crashes)
<andyrock> njpatel, on three different computers :)
<andyrock> njpatel, i want to resolve this bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/799890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 799890 in unity (Ubuntu) "In Unity the distinction between GVolume, GDrive and GMount is a bit confusing." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njpatel> andyrock, hah, nice!
<njpatel> andyrock, in the same branch?
<andyrock> njpatel, yes... i should open a new branch?
<andyrock> njpatel, is just a small change among the 1483 lines (+669/-548) 10 files modified
<njpatel> andyrock, this merge looks a bit messy, do you want to open two new branches, one with the work you've done so far, and the next one based on that but with fixes to make GMount/Drive/Volume less confusing?
<njpatel> andyrock, or  just unpropose this and repropose it so we get a clean history
<andyrock> njpatel, ok... i will open two new branches...
<andyrock> njpatel, when i finish the work
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> andyrock, awesome stuff dude!
<andyrock> njpatel, i other changes for devices managment (just coding ones) but in this moment i have no time
<andyrock> njpatel, school exam sucks :)
 * andyrock i have other changes (ops...)
<njpatel> andyrock, heh, indeed. just ping me when your ready I'll make sure to get it reviewed
<njpatel> don't want big branches outside of trunk for too long
<andyrock> njpatel, thumper should review it too :)
<njpatel> indeed
<tedg> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ido/0.3/0.2.90
<tedg> kenvandine, Doesn't seem to be a packaging branch for IDO?
<kenvandine> oh... there isn't
<kenvandine> lp:ubuntu/ido
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<apw> is there a way to start say a gnome-terminal such that it does not aggregate with the other gnome-terminals on the unity launcher
<rickspencer3> apw, can you tell me more what you mean by aggregate?
<apw> for instance if i have a .desktop file which uses Terminal=true i don't want its windows aggregated with the gnome-terminal ones
<apw> rickspencer3, ^^
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<apw> by aggregate i mean count towards it number of little arrows on the left
<rickspencer3> aaah
<rickspencer3> sorry, then I dunno
<apw> as if it has its own .desktop i want it to have an arrow by that .desktop on the bar, and terminal to have its own
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> I guess create a new .deskop file just for gnome-terminal and name the app something different?
<rickspencer3> I mean "new" as in "additional"
<apw> rickspencer3, no that doesn't work, as they all are gnome-terminals and get mixed up as the same
<rickspencer3> :/
<apw> i _think_ its using the x Class to separate them, so i may be able to use some incantation to control this
<tedg> kenvandine, So if you guys put the GTK2 and GTK3 indicator in the same package that means you're going to get stuck with a GTK2 dep.
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems you need to split them for any hope of removing GTK2 off the CD, no?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> gtk2 build dep yes
<tedg> You'll have a runtime dep of libindicator3 vs. libindicator
<kenvandine> but we create separate binaries
<kenvandine> right
<tedg> So there'll be two binary packages?
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I thought you told me you weren't going to do that.
<kenvandine> no, we have to :/
<tedg> Yeah, I think you do.
#ayatana 2011-06-22
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> Kaleo: when you are there, so the ubuntu-desktop ppa contain both an accessible Qt and a qt-at-spi package to install
<MacSlow> greetings everyone
<Kaleo> didrocks: rock!
<Kaleo> didrocks: even the patches for QML?
<didrocks> Kaleo: right, I can see some structures in accerciser which means that it works :)
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> have fun, play with it (and qt-at-spi)
<Kaleo> didrocks: libqtbamf FTBFS does not make a lot of sense: it should have FTBFS in Natty back in April :/
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks for the fix though
<didrocks> Kaleo: well, agateau reviewed it
<didrocks> Kaleo: but with C++ mangling system and after changing the toolchain, I have no more surprizse with gen symbols ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: yeah, I suppose the change in the toolchain made the checks stricter
<didrocks> yeah, the mangled file seems to be quite different, not sure why…
<Guest0> Goodday! I have a problem with a lens Im working on that I've been stuck on for a while now.. I populate the result model the icon field is set to a http address as all icons I use are thumbs got from a web based database.
<Guest0> the problem occurs when two thumbs have the same thumb and therefore the same http address in the icon field.
<davidcalle> Guest0, what's the problem exactly?
<Guest0> If one address is loaded more then one time, the second and third and so on wont load.
<Guest0> The dbus address is already registered
<davidcalle> Guest0, I don't seem to have this problem. I use a lot of similar icons http adress in the Books lens.
<Guest0> hmm.
<Guest0> I can post the error unity tells me.
<davidcalle> Guest0, let me see
<Guest0> ** (<unknown>:3812): WARNING **: static void IconLoader::LoadContentsReady(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, IconLoader::IconLoaderTask*): Unable to load contents of http://o.scdn.co/thumb/e2c9c8a108fec09ce028a5762fa5da546fc0cab7: Automatisk montering misslyckades: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<Guest0> For every thumb that has the same address as one already loaded.
<davidcalle> Is your code hosted somewhere?
<Guest0> I can put it up on my server. 2 secs.
<davidcalle> ok
<Guest0> http://xn--sahlstrm-t4a.eu/unity-lens-spotify
<Guest0> At the end you have the method get_thumb_path. Theres where the http address is got.
<davidcalle> Guest0, I don't see anything wrong with it...
<Guest0> I've looked at other lenses, your book lens for example, and could not see what I've done different that could be the reason.
<davidcalle> Guest0, I remember having this bug, but I thought it had been fixed in libunity.
<davidcalle> You should ping njpatel about it.
<Guest0> Okey. Thank you for the help!
<davidcalle> Guest0, no problem, I hope I'll be able to test your lens soon :)
<Guest0> Ahh, I just remebered. Can I take a few more minutes of your time davidcalle ? I cannot get the lens to launch correctly. Asked here yesterday but everyone was idleing then.
<davidcalle> Guest0, it doesn't start?
<Guest0> It seems like when unity tryes to sync with my lens, the deamon is not up and running. But if I, in the terminal, restarts unity, it loads.
<davidcalle> Guest0, does it do this all the time?
<Guest0> Sometimes, not often, it loads.
<Guest0> on startup
<Guest0> But for the most time I have to restart unity to have it load.
<davidcalle> It's bug #758839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758839 in unity "Lens doesn't start on login" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758839
<Guest0> Okey. So this is a problem with unity.
<davidcalle> Guest0, yep.
<Guest0> Thank you for the help davidcalle :)
<davidcalle> No problem! Ping me here or on Twitter @untriangle if you need a tester. :)
<Guest0> I will :)
<Guest0> njpatel: I have a question about a problem Im haing with a lens for unity. Ping me back when you have time.
<njpatel> Guest0, I'm having a few computer issues right now, so I might drop off, but what's up?
<Guest0> unity gives me a dbus error when my lens returns the same http address to load an icon from more then one time.
<Guest0> njpatel: this error: ** (<unknown>:3812): WARNING **: static void IconLoader::LoadContentsReady(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, IconLoader::IconLoaderTask*): Unable to load contents of http://o.scdn.co/thumb/ee693e41d6e261fca5f80d4e059afe0498a54f26: Automatisk montering misslyckades: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<Guest0> njpatel: I get that warning everytime I use a http address to an icon that has already been loaded before.
<njpatel> Guest0, weird :/
<njpatel> Guest0, I haven't seen that before. We use gio for loading http icons async
<njpatel> Guest0, but it seems like it's trying to do something silly
<njpatel> Guest0, is this natty or O?
<Guest0> natty
<Guest0> njpatel: I've looked at other lenses, for example the books lens, to see if Im doing something strange but I can't see anything special.
<Guest0> njpatel: davidcalle looked over my code as well. He could not find anything strange.
<njpatel> Guest0, and the strings you send are always valid http right?
<njpatel> urls, I mean
<Guest0> yes
<Guest0> always according to the pattern: http://o.scdn.co/thumb/an ID
<njpatel> Guest0, I guess I'll need to test it out, is the code available?
<njpatel> Guest0, hold up, is it the colon at the end of the uri that's confusing gvfs?
<njpatel> Guest0, oh, wait, that's from the error message
<njpatel> also, nice album choice :)
<Guest0> njpatel: I can put an tar.gz with the code on my server or send it to you. ok?
<njpatel> Guest0, feel free to send it over neil.patel at canonical.com . I'll try and check it out t
<njpatel> Guest0, tonight
<Guest0> njpatel: ok. Thank you :)
<njpatel> np ,hopefully it's nothing huge to fix ;)
<mulo> hello
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi! when is gwibber getting the facelift?
<kenvandine> om26er, now
<om26er> kenvandine, now like just now?
<om26er> hehe
<kenvandine> well, almost ready to upload to oneiric :)
<kenvandine> tedg, does that dbusmenu release block anything?
<kenvandine> i put it behind all the indicators i my queue and probably can't get to it today
<jcastro> ~10 minutes until the Unity contributor meeting!
<Nafai> yay
<Nafai> I'll be here this time. :)
<jcastro> \o/
<andyrock> hi...
<andyrock> jcastro, i'm lating?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> right on time
<jcastro> ok everyone
<jcastro> welcome to the weekly Unity meeting
<jcastro> let's give it another minute for the stragglers
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/WeeklyMeeting
<andyrock> jcastro, see this: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/65537
<jcastro> I've added a quick agenda there if someone wants to add
<jcastro> also feel free to toss your name in in Attendees
<andyrock> jcastro, i have just made the merge proposal :)
<jcastro> I saw it scroll by
<jcastro> ok, so let's get started, raise your hand if you're here for the meeting
<Nafai> o/
<andyrock> |o
<sao> o/
<jcastro> alright
<jcastro> Nafai: you're new to the meeting so why don't you introduce yourself (in like 3 lines or less)
<jcastro> sao: and then when he's done introduce yourself!
<hunger> Could you guys please make it easier to push a window right up to the launcher without having the launcher hide? It is really hard to move a window such that there is no wasted space right now.
<hunger> some edge resistance for the launcher (and other windows, too) would be really nice to have.
<Nafai> Sure.  My name is Travis, I live in Utah, USA, just south of Salt Lake City.  Long time Debian and Ubuntu user, former Canonical employee.  Want to help make Unity be more awesome than it is.
<andyrock> hunger, there is already an option!
<hunger> andyrock: In natty?
<Nafai> I'm a developer in Python and Scala during the day
<andyrock> hunger, sure... "Never"
<andyrock> hunger, install ccsm...
<hunger> andyrock: No, then the launcher stays on top of the window. That sucks, too.
<jcastro> ok, let's deal with that after the meeting
<jcastro> let's get the other stuff out of the way
<hunger> andyrock: I just do want to be able to properly align windows (and the launcher).
<sao> All right: My name is Oliver Sauder and live in Switzerland near Zurich. Have been using Ubuntu since the very first version. Have been hacking around various Linux projects
<hunger> Sorry, need to run...
<jcastro> sao: ah, so first time meeting, long time contributor. Excellent.
<tedg> kenvandine, I think it's just bug fixes, but the tricky part there is that dbusmenu is FTBS until the json-glib update to 0.3.14
<jcastro> ok so I've published the report for the week: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/the-unity-report-carving-away-the-stone/
<jcastro> andrea fixed a backlog bug, so he gets a bonus "woo hoo" for the week
<jcastro> anyone else been working on a specific bug?
<jcastro> (trevino made a bunch of fixes to bamf that are in the queue right now, but he couldn't make the meeting)
<Nafai> not yet, unfortunately
<sao> Currently I'm working on 798040
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/798040
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798040 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "run command histroy not shown first time after reboot" [Undecided,In progress]
<andyrock> jcastro, i'am working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/799890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 799890 in unity (Ubuntu) "In Unity the distinction between GVolume, GDrive and GMount is a bit confusing." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> ok, looks awesome
<jcastro> now is a good time to mention
<jcastro> that you can do code reviews of each other's branches
<jcastro> before they get submitted
<andyrock> and on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727901 in unity "When dragging and dropping a file on to the Launcher, the Launcher icons that are valid drop receptacles don't highlight until the cursor is over the launcher." [Medium,Triaged]
<jcastro> as we'd like to have people get experienced reviewing each other's code so they can eventually just do it directly in trunk
<jcastro> Nafai: ok, are you looking for an easy bug?
<Nafai> Yeah
<jcastro> ok sure, one sec
<Nafai> And I definitely have time for code reviews
<jcastro> sao: andyrock: if you each could review each other's branch on whatever you fix next
<jcastro> that would be swell
<jcastro> ok so let's go over a review real quick
<sao> lp:~sao/unity-place-applications/load-history-when-activating
<jcastro> the way we are doing it now is currently the DX team is doing all the "real" code reviews, as in launchpad.
<andyrock> jcastro, i hate python :)
<jcastro> my goal is to get someone not-on-DX those priviledges, eventually
<jcastro> so what we're doing is you pick a branch
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/unity/+activereviews
<jcastro> from here
<jcastro> and then you do the review, but then just leave them as comments on the merge proposal
<Nafai> andyrock: I can help with Python code reviews and fixes, I'd rather do that than C++ :)
<jcastro> so basically, amongst yourselves
<jcastro> just review branches in there
<jcastro> ideally, we'll catch problems before someone on DX gets to it
<jcastro> then they'll do a review
<jcastro> over time as people submit branches and stuff we'll get to doing real reviews in LP
<jcastro> but for now we can help each other with mentorship and all that "good stuff" by just leaving comments in each other's merge proposals
<jcastro> andyrock did one last week, but I can't find it, so if you have that link handy andrea it'd be a great example
<jcastro> Nafai: ok here's the list of the bitesize bugs: http://goo.gl/tiheb
<jcastro> (I always keep a link in the topic)
<andyrock> jcastro, just a moment
<jcastro> theoretically those should be the easier ones, let me know if they're too hard or too easy, or just any kind of feedback actually on those
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~marcobiscaro2112/unity/fixes-724045/+merge/63461
<jcastro> also important this week, unity's gone gtk3 so there are new source building instructions, njpatel posted on the ayatana-dev mailing list, it's probably a good idea to get up to speed on that
<Nafai> thanks, will take a look a bit later
<jcastro> ok so here's an example of a review that andyrock did on one of Marco's branches
<jcastro> basically, if we can get everyone doing that that should make reviews easier
<jcastro> anyone have any burning merge proposals that are stuck or anything like that that they need help unblocking?
<Nafai> Yeah, I'd like to do a review this week if anyone has anything
<andyrock> jcastro, i made a stupid error last week...
<sao> I'm currently stuck on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/798040 I fixed 50% of it but now it is unclear how to move forward (see last comment)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798040 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "run command histroy not shown first time after reboot" [Undecided,In progress]
<andyrock> jcastro, so i ve a merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-769335-and-798318/+merge/65098
<sao> andyrock: I'm currently reviewing this one
<andyrock> jcastro, the device branch is too complicated and it need coding reviews, and i've just done it
<andyrock> sao, great
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> yeah, no fair, you just submitted this one
<jcastro> any other ones that have been sitting around or something?
<andyrock> sao, marcobiscaro branch...
<andyrock> sorry sao is not for you :)
<jcastro> andyrock: ok so next up for you is a review on that
<jcastro> I'll see who is around
<jcastro> DBO: around today?
<jcastro> lamalex: or you?
<lamalex> hey
<lamalex> whats up
<lamalex> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> lamalex: andyrock's got hot launcher review action and sao's stuck on a bug if you can lend a hand
<jcastro> lamalex: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/798040
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798040 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "run command histroy not shown first time after reboot" [Undecided,In progress]
<lamalex> sure thing
<lamalex> sao, what do you need exactly?
<lamalex> and andyrock i'll go review your branch
<sao> lamalex: Take a look at the last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/798040 Tried to outline the issue there.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798040 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "run command histroy not shown first time after reboot" [Undecided,In progress]
<kenvandine> tedg, think i can get a speedy review of indicator-me gtk3 port?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/indicator-me/gtk3/+merge/65543
<kenvandine> i have the packaging all ready and i need to leave in a little over an hour :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, I doubt LP can generate a diff in that time ;-)
<kenvandine> tedg, should be simple :)
<lamalex> andyrock, do you know why pointerX and pointerY aren't working? that sounds like the real issue that should be fixed
<andyrock> pointerX and pointerY are compiz value
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> so what
<andyrock> i have no idea...
<lamalex> i mean this makes me wonder how many places are suffering from the same issue
<andyrock> we use pointerX
<andyrock> and pointerX
<andyrock> only here...
<lamalex> this might be an ok workaround, but how many issues will be fixed (or new issues crop up!) from pointerX and pointerY not really behaving
<lamalex> ah
<andyrock> and in edge trigger...
<andyrock> i do not remember the name function...
<andyrock> it is located in launcher.cpp
<om26er> where did didrocks go?
<andyrock> but there is not issue here... i think that using the dash doesn't update pointerX/y
<andyrock> smspillaz, what do you think about this? ^^^
<lamalex> om26er, it's way after his end of day
<lamalex> he's probably with his friends or eating or something
<tedg> kenvandine, looks good
<om26er> lamalex, ah, didnt know that ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, woot, thx!
<lamalex> andyrock, yah, this looks good
<lamalex> i'll approve the merge
<lamalex> seeing as it's only used in this file twice it's not really a big deal to just query x
<andyrock> lamalex, i know... maybe we can add a FIXME
<lamalex> yah, i'm a little bit curious why pointerX doesn't get updated. One of 10 million compiz bugs..
<andyrock> lamalex, when pointerX/Y work fine, we'll remove this workaround
<lamalex> yeah, that sounds good. can you push a new rev with the comment?
<andyrock> smspillaz, sure...
<andyrock> lamalex, there is another fixme:     // FIXME: remove when we change the mouse grab strategy in nux.
<andyrock> i have to add another line without FIXME
<lamalex> huh?
<andyrock> or i have to add another FIXME?
<lamalex> just add a 2nd
<lamalex> i thought the nux grab strategy thing was already changed though
<lamalex> that one fixme might be already fixed
<smspillaz> andyrock: ?
<smspillaz> ah
<lamalex> DBO, ^ whenever you find yourself around care to look? or jaytaoko ^^
<DBO> looking
<andyrock> lamalex, i think not!
<smspillaz> andyrock: pointerX and pointerY only get updated when compiz gets a motion event or an enter/leave event
<andyrock> lamalex, is a my commet
<smspillaz> if nux has got the grab those values aren't updated
<jaytaoko> lamalex: hi
<andyrock> smspillaz, so... we need not a fixme commet
<andyrock> smspillaz, thx
<smspillaz> andyrock: I would suggest hooking the nux event handler for MotionNotify events and caching those values
<smspillaz> XQueryPointer is expensive
<andyrock> smspillaz, i will look to that
<lamalex> sao, can't you just send the load places signal when super a/f is typed?
<andyrock> smspillaz, not now... i my country is 21:00... i need to go out :)
<sao> lamalex it is implemented this way currently. However the loading needs some time and the dash is shown before the places are loaded successfully
<lamalex> sao, do results eventually show if you wait a second?
<sao> lamalex nope either you close the dash and open it again or you start searching
<andyrock> smspillaz, by the way this problem will go away as soon as nux grab strategy will change...
<lamalex> hm i thought the dash was supposed to populate async
<lamalex> maybe that's only true once places are loaded?
<smspillaz> andyrock: ah, you're just hitting the clubs now ? :) I was just out then, only got back just now (3am)
<sao> lamalex seems to
<lamalex> sao, so if you want to fix this bug you need to have it watch for places connection and then grab results
<lamalex> would be nice if we had some kind of spinner to show that it's working
<andyrock> smspillaz, do the small hours... :)
<lamalex> gord, any insight? ^
<andyrock> smspillaz, i don't know if "small hours" means something in Englihs... :)
<andyrock> *English
<smspillaz> andyrock: you mean "sane" hours right ?
<sao> lamalex hmm yeah have to take a look how easy that is. Currently the results are populated e.g. when the places gets a activated messages.
<sao> lamalex such message however does never come to the place as it is not connected
<sao> lamalex it would somehow mean that those events have to wait until place is loaded before there are sent
<lamalex> there's got to be some 'connected' signal
<lamalex> and holding the signal until connected isn't hard
<andyrock> smspillaz, if "sane hours" means the early hours of the morning... yes
<andyrock> smspillaz, in Italian -> "hai fatto le ore piccole" :)
<sao> lamalex yes there is
<lamalex> sao, ok. so go for it!
<lamalex> when you show the dash, wait for the connected signal, then fire off an activate signal
<sao> lamalex I give it a shot ;)
<lamalex> sao, let me know if you have any more questions and ill see what i can do
<sao> lamalex ok thx
<jcastro> hey alright, this turned out to be useful!
<smspillaz> andyrock: eh, need to let off some steam before dublin
<andyrock> i have to go...
<andyrock> hi!
<lamalex> jcastro, of course it did, i'm a genius- did you forget?
<lamalex> who consistently forgets to do his laundry..
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> thanks everyone
<jcastro> this turned out well
<kenvandine> lamalex, "but your consistent"
<lamalex> haha
<sao> lamalex I would actually love to write a unit test for this to reproduce the issue however not sure how to tackle this.
<lamalex> indeed
<lamalex> so good place to start is in your setup disconnect places and instantiate a new dash?
<lamalex> thumper, you might be able to help here. do we have anything like mock places for doing unit testing?
<sao> lamalex well it seems that I need a mock for GDBusProxy
<aera> hey
<aera> I've got a question about unity. am I right here?
<tedg> aera, Sure
<aera> anyway: I'm using a Full HD monitor in 27" and I'm really annoyed by the sidebar, showing only eight icons. is their any movement toward more flexibility and customisability?
<tedg> aera, You can drag and drop icons into the launcher.  You can also reorder them as you wish.
<aera> I'd also really like the dock to be in the bottom of the screen instead of the left side of my monitor...
<aera> oh, is that possible?
<aera> otherwise, good work on the look. I've just installed 11.04 ... it's different, but good. :)
<tedg> aera, There's no way to move the location today.  That'll probably be added someday.  No one is working on moving it that I know of.
<aera> thanks, tedg.
<aera> well, if I could make a wish - add more customisability, like moving the dock. :)
<tedg> It's hard, as each option adds exponentially as much work to testing as you need to look at the combinations.
<aera> I can understand that. but why would you make the transfer from gnome to unity if that only chops off functions of the desktok then? I can see the usefulness on netbooks and small screens in general, but it leaves normal users with less options..
<aera> And I don't criticise using unity, but i'd like the options I had on Gnome 2 ^^
<tedg> There were a lot of cases that GNOME didn't work because of the flexibilty it provided.  Like resizing your screen to give a presentation.
<tedg> Consistency allows you to make many things work better overall because you can understand that built in constraints better.
<aera> but it takes away some of my freedom that made me use linux in the first place..
<aera> I mean, I don't need a system as complex as KDE. I really never liked that. but just a little more for users to be customisable ^^
<tedg> It doesn't take away from your freedom.  You have lots of choices, including as you mentioned KDE.  Freedom is a bit of an overstatement.
<tedg> In reality, configuration will probably grow in time more than anything.
<aera> you mean the configuration options in unity?
<aera> that's good news then.
<aera> thanks for the info, I'll get going. :)
#ayatana 2011-06-23
<andyrock> thumper, around
<andyrock> thumper, i have to go... i added a comment to merge request... as soon as possible i update branch...
<didrocks> good morning
<czajkowski> HarryHaaren: ping
<HarryHaaren> czajkowski: Hi!
<czajkowski> HarryHaaren: updating the planet irish team and wondered did you want me to add you blog to it
<HarryHaaren> czajkowski: yeah sure, harryhaaren.blogspot.com  There's not that much ubuntu specific stuff there, but most of my computer adventures get blabbed about there.
<czajkowski> HarryHaaren: thanks added, who knows could get more people involved and talking
<czajkowski> we got re approved the other night :)
<HarryHaaren> czajkowski: great! :)  I think i'd be nice to group together with the hackerspaces around too, there's quite some activity in Limerick now we have the new place!
<czajkowski> HarryHaaren: yup  and be nicer to get them to add some of the feeds as well
<htorque> hey, everyone! nux won't build due "present but cannot be compiled" (http://paste.ubuntu.com/631142/). is this known or should i report a bug?
<htorque> *due to
<kenvandine> ronoc, can you take a look at bug 791183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 791183 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu Oneiric) "sound indicator not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791183
<kenvandine> sounds to me like notify-osd instead of indicator-sound...
<kenvandine> ronoc, please re-assign as needed :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> ronoc, thx
<jono> hey
<jono> is there a bug where my 3D support is not being detected in Oneiric and not running Unity 3D?
<jono> I have Oneiric install in virtualbox and my 3D accell is enabled
<jono> but it keeps loading Unity 2D
<didrocks> jono: I think it's because virtualbox with 3d accell enabled didn't work, you needed to do something more IIRC
<didrocks> jono: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jono> didrocks, aha!
<jono> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/631183/
<didrocks> so yeah, we don't lie! :)
<didrocks> jono: did you install sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<didrocks> in the guest?
<jono> doing that now
<jono> I had installed the guest addition
<jono> but installing that package too
<didrocks> I think the guest addition doesn't work from the coverage I read
<jono> yeah, not working here
<andyrock> thumper, around?
<andyrock> seb128, around?
<seb128> hum, sort of, you better state what you want if you want a reply ;-)
<seb128> or people will just ignore you if they don't know if that's going to be a 15 minutes discussion or a 15 seconds question
<andyrock> seb128, about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/798318/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798318 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "launcher autohidding is failing with the new unity" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> yes?
<andyrock> when you revertes revisison 1206 in unity..
<andyrock> you did it only for /ubuntu/trunk
<andyrock> or something like that
<seb128> hum?
<andyrock> in main trunk not
<andyrock> but look here:
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-769335-and-798318
<seb128> well, I didn't do anything in unity, I just packaged the one update while didrocks was not there
<andyrock> i did it yesterday...
<andyrock> it doesn't work for you
<andyrock> ?
<seb128> is that in the tarball didrocks uploaded? seeing the timing I guess not
<andyrock> not...
<andyrock> but it is merged in trunk
<seb128> so it might be "fix commited" in trunk then
<andyrock> so it it works for you... yes ;)
<seb128> well I didn't try to build unity,I'm just using oneiric
<seb128> but if you says it's fixed in trunk I will check, thanks
<seb128> DBO, ^
<DBO> just read
<DBO> thanks seb128
<seb128> thanks to andyrock! ;-)
<andyrock> seb128, thx also :)
<andyrock> bye bye...
<andyrock> someone could change the tittle of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/761155 ??
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 761155 in unity-2d "[launcher] Workspace Switcher icon cannot be moved" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> according to we should add also unity-application-place as affected project
<andyrock> \me me
 * andyrock we->me
#ayatana 2011-06-24
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning everybody
<htorque_> good morning, everyone! nux won't build due to a "present but cannot be compiled" warning (http://paste.ubuntu.com/631142/). is this known or should i report a bug?
<bschaefer> htorque: did you try installing the missing header its telling you at the bottom?
<bschaefer> htorque: sudo apt-get install google-mock
<htorque> bschaefer: yes (see line 2). the warning refers to http://www.gnu.org/s/hello/manual/autoconf/Present-But-Cannot-Be-Compiled.html but that doesn't help me a lot
<andyrock> DBO, around?
<andyrock> or didrocks...
<didrocks> sure
<andyrock> about this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727903)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727903 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dropping a file into a window via the 'drag file to Launcher, then drag file to Spread' interaction fails to load the file into the selected window" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> is a compiz bug...
<andyrock> didrocks, so it is writtern in the proposed solution...
<andyrock> didrocks, so we should add the project compiz, right?
<didrocks> andyrock: right, should be fixed in compiz itself. If you can do it, it's awesome this one ruined some presentation I was giving on unity! :)
<didrocks> andyrock: shold detect a drag in progress + hover to collapse
<didrocks> to avoid people dropping the file to fast
<didrocks> and then blocking compiz
<didrocks> andyrock: I think that smspillaz will be able to give you some guidance
<andyrock> didrocks, i can just build scale plugin right?
<andyrock> without building all compiz...
<didrocks> andyrock: right, if you cmake .. and go the right directory and just call "make"
<didrocks> that should work :)
<andyrock> didrocks, compiz coding style is weird btw :)
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> it's the Xorg one :)
<didrocks> I'm really not used to it
<andyrock> didrocks, weird is an "euphemism" :)
<jono> lol
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> it's like "I like mixing tabs and spaces AND I KNOW IT!" :)
<andyrock> muahahahahah
<jcastro> heya gord
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/741603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741603 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window buttons disappear on maximized windows by changing focus to another maximised window on multi-monitor setups" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jcastro> what information do you need here for this not to be incomplete??
<gord> jcastro, it was a long time ago (in ubuntu years) so bare with me :)
<gord> jcastro, so i assigned ayatana-design which means that i'm waiting for input on them on what the correct solution there is
<njpatel> jcastro, why you up so early?
<gord> sleep-ayatana-ing, it happens ;)
<andyrock> JohnLea, ping
<czajkowski> anyone in Millbank today ?
<andyrock> in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727903
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727903 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dropping a file into a window via the 'drag file to Launcher, then drag file to Spread' interaction fails to load the file into the selected window" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> i read:
<andyrock> Open two firefox windows. Drag a .html or .png file to the Firefox icon in the Launcher. As soon as the spread appears quickly drop the file to one of the firefox windows. The file should open into the window it was just dropped on but nothing happens.
<andyrock> i think that the dnd in scale plugin work in this way:
<andyrock> if we doesn't move the mouse a timeout starts otherwise it stops....
<andyrock> when the timeout finish the spread disappers and we can drop on hovered/selected window
<andyrock> someone could give me design feedback?
<JohnLea> andyrock, pong
<andyrock> JohnLea, are you still around?
<JohnLea> andyrock; I'm still here ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/741603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741603 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window buttons disappear on maximized windows by changing focus to another maximised window on multi-monitor setups" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<andyrock> i read:
<andyrock> Open two firefox windows. Drag a .html or .png file to the Firefox icon in the Launcher. As soon as the spread appears quickly drop the file to one of the firefox windows. The file should open into the window it was just dropped on but nothing happens.
<andyrock> are you sure that the intended behavior is not this?
<andyrock> Open two firefox windows. [...] As soon as the spread appears
<andyrock> move the mouse on the wanted window a wait for a shor timeout
<JohnLea> that's a bug
<andyrock> as soon as the wanted window is show drop the file in the window...
<JohnLea> the whole 'drag and drop via the Launcher' functionality is less than 20% built and very buggy
<JohnLea> you should be able to drop a file on to either the launcher icon or a window in the spread and it get's loaded into the selected application/window
<JohnLea> but very incomplete atm
<andyrock> i read the scale pluing code... this is not the wanted behavior (at least i'm pretty sure about it)
<JohnLea> andyrock; but what does this have to do with bug 741603 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741603 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window buttons disappear on maximized windows by changing focus to another maximised window on multi-monitor setups" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741603
<andyrock> wrong bug
<andyrock> in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727903
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727903 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dropping a file into a window via the 'drag file to Launcher, then drag file to Spread' interaction fails to load the file into the selected window" [High,Confirmed]
<JohnLea> andyrock; ahh yes, that bug
<andyrock> i don't understand if the bug is:
<andyrock> a) you could not drop a file in a window in the spread
<andyrock> b) the timeout never finish since if you have not a touchpad just 1 px mouse potion restart the timeout
<andyrock> c) both
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes, you should be able to drop a file on to any window in a spread and it performs exactly the same action as dropping the file in the same location in the window when it is not spread
<JohnLea> andyrock; but at the moment you cannot drop a file on to a exact location in a window while the window is displayed as part of a spread
<JohnLea> andyrock; does that answer your question?
<andyrock> JohnLea, and what happens to the timeout?
<andyrock> JohnLea, we don't need a timeout if we want just drop...
<JohnLea> andyrock; we still want the timeout, so that if you continue to hover over one of the windows you exit the spread and that window jumps to the front of the z-order stack
<andyrock> JohnLea, so the answer to my question is c)... ;)
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes ;-)
<JohnLea> andyrock; that would have been a easier answer ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, thx... i think that DBO when wrote the "proposed solution" considered just the timeout bug ;)
<DBO> I do
<DBO> its a timeout issue
<DBO> if you want to fix the issue of being able to drop without ending the spread...
<DBO> well... good luck!
<DBO> I have a theory on how that might be possible
<DBO> but I fear it wont ever really be stable
<JohnLea> andyrock; cool, thx!
<andyrock> DBO, i know... I was going to ask smspillaz, but I had already figured out the answer «forget it»! :)
<DBO> andyrock, excellent :)
<andyrock> DBO, i am just asking «Why DBO and Ubuntu guys tagged it as bitesize one??? O.o»
<DBO> it requires no real architecturing of code
<DBO> you just need to find the relevant code
<DBO> and tweak it
<DBO> (hopefully)
<DBO> basically bitesize to me has always been "no significant new code" or at least "no new code structures"
<andyrock> DBO, another bug with the spread-dnd thing is that when the timeout finish and wanted window appears, you need an extra motion otherwise it doen't code
<andyrock> *code->work
<DBO> yep
<DBO> not much you can do about that either
<DBO> welcome to the XDND protocol baby
<DBO> if you dont move your mouse, it assumes nothing has changed
<jcastro> which bug are you guys talking about?
<andyrock> for timeout thing we can use "rectangle thing" after the target receive xdndposition and send a xdndstatus?
<DBO> andyrock, can you restate that?
<andyrock> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727903
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727903 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dropping a file into a window via the 'drag file to Launcher, then drag file to Spread' interaction fails to load the file into the selected window" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> DBO, sure...
<andyrock> DBO, from xdnd procol
<andyrock> Step 5:
<andyrock> The target sends a ClientMessage of type XdndStatus. (2) This tells the source whether or not it will accept the drop, and, if so, what action will be taken. It also includes a rectangle that means "don't send another XdndPosition message until the mouse moves out of here".
<DBO> ah so here is the tricky part
<DBO> so you have to think about the sender implementation
<DBO> the way they implement basically goes like this:
<DBO> 1) get mouse motion event
<DBO> 2) figure out window under mouses new location
<DBO> 3a) if window is the same as previous, check bounding area and maybe send new XdndPosition signal
<DBO> 3b) if window is new window from previous, send XdndLeave to previous window, send XDndEnter to new window, send XdndPosition to new window
<DBO> 4) awaite XdndStatus before sending next XdndPosition
<DBO> 5) return to 1
<DBO> now in our case what we do is move the window out from under Xdnd
<DBO> however the implementor wont see this until the next motion event
<DBO> (where it will then take path 3b
<DBO> andyrock, ^
<andyrock> DBO, i'm translating! :)
<andyrock> DBO, i got it
<DBO> andyrock, you see the inherent problem then?
<DBO> we could solve the issue by changing how these implementations work a little
<DBO> but that would require patching at least GTK and Qt
<andyrock> DBO, what do you mean for `now in our case what we do is move the window out from under Xdnd`
<andyrock> ?
<DBO> so when compiz opens up the scale switcher thing
<DBO> it pops up a full screen input window
<DBO> which traps all Xdnd events
<DBO> (which is how it figures out which window you hovered)
<andyrock> DBO, i got it... but when i was talking about the `rectangle thing` i wanted just solve the timeout problem
<andyrock> DBO, that is restarted also for 1px motion.... :)
<DBO> andyrock, I am not sure I understand what you mean
<andyrock> DBO, let me explain.... as xdnd specifications say: «It also includes a rectangle that means "don't send another XdndPosition message until the mouse moves out of here".»
<andyrock> it also -> xdndstatus
<DBO> right
<andyrock> so if we include a "small" rectangle with the center in the current mouse position
<DBO> the smallest rectangle you can send is 1x1
<DBO> which most things do send
<andyrock> we won't receive other xdndposition, unless the mouse movement is worthy of note
<DBO> right
<andyrock> if we don't receive xdndposition, the timer will not reset everytime...
<DBO> yes but you also risk not detecting if the mouse is over the right window
<DBO> I see what you are saying however
<DBO> and if you are careful about your rectangles, you may have a very viable solution
<DBO> in fact I rather like it the more I think of it
<DBO> +1
<DBO> actually I just thought of a problem
<DBO> XDND says that you dont *have* to respect that rectangle
<DBO> if an implementation chose
<DBO> it could just send updates all the time, no matter what
<andyrock> let me say: xdnd sucks :)
<DBO> yes
<DBO> yes it does
<jaberwokey> Hi everyone!  I'm got a simple question about the C api for app indicators.  Given the following code, how would I set up a callback for when an item is clicked?  https://gist.github.com/1045233  Total GTK noob, sorry. :P
<Daekdroom> Why every time I click and drag an item from a list within a qt app, the launcher won't hide anymore?
<davidboy> After some poking around in DevHelp, I come up with the following: http://pastie.org/2117383
<davidboy> Only one problem: It doesn't work. :D
<davidboy> Anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<coz_> hey all
#ayatana 2011-06-25
<elvisd> Hi all, could someone help me. I'm a beginner in bug fixing. I'm trying to fix a bitesize bug in unity but i'm blocked following this guide http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<elvisd> at the point where i should do a bzr bd -- -S.... I have an error: debian/changelog not found
<elvisd> same after the dch -i
<elvisd> could i simply commit branch and request for merge?
<elvisd> I have checked out unity branch as follows: bzr branch lp:unity
<elvisd> another thing that i don't understand is why i have 2 unity projects: unity and ubuntu/unity
<elvisd> (in launchpad, of course)
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> can someone help debugging Unity?
<andyrock> i cannot debugging from alt+ctrl+f1
<andyrock> because if I start from alt+ctrl+f1, devices, volumes are not read...
<andyrock> and i'm debugging this kind of thing
<andyrock> someone can help me?
<simbioz> hi
<simbioz> unity-window-decorator hangs all the time
<simbioz> (unity-window-decorator:18872): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<simbioz> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so
<simbioz> I am not sure where I can find more logs
<simbioz> ubuntu 11.04 using gnome classic
<simbioz> or how can i replace unity-window-decorator with something else
#ayatana 2011-06-26
<dhasenan> Anyone know where to find the code corresponding to the Alt+F2 dialog?
<marcobiscaro2112> dhasenan: in runner.vala file, which is part of unity-place-applications
<dhasenan> marcobiscaro2112, thanks
<coz_> hey all
<chewyTree> Anyone have time to listen for a bit?
<chewyTree> Unity bug and the Dev refuses to fix it, being the point
<salty-horse> hello. is this team responsible for  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/696864?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 696864 in unity-2d "[window management] Add option to metacity to avoid unmapping minimized windows" [High,Fix released]
<chewyTree> i think everyone fell asleep, i was asking a question earlier aswell
<salty-horse> I'll just add a comment there :)
<chewyTree> ya if they are still subscribed they will get an email, plus just come back in an hour or so, maybe someone will be around
<chewyTree> GL
<Daekdroom> Why dragging an item within QT apps (e.g songs in a play list) will make the Unity launcher show up and not disappear again until that app is closed?
<salty-horse> done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/696864/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 696864 in unity-2d "[window management] Add option to metacity to avoid unmapping minimized windows" [High,Fix released]
<chewyTree> Hey Unity, do you guys know if the top panel bar and icons are re-sizable yet?
<hicham> chewyTree: the icons are
<chewyTree> hicham, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/779088 I think this would be a wishlist item though
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 779088 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity's top panel's size" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> hicham, and by icons i mean the indicators, i didnt know you can resize them
<Daekdroom> The only icons that are resizeable are the launcher's.
<chewyTree> ya thats what i thought
<chewyTree> not i just need to find someone to put it as a wishlist item
<chewyTree> *now
